
Ask HN: What are the best SAAS options to set up an online store? - anujkk
A friend of mine has a designer garment &amp; jwellary business and she wants to setup an online store. I think instead of using a custom made or open source option it is better to use a SAAS provider for a couple of years to see how it goes.<p>So, who are the best SAAS e-commerce providers right now in terms of features &amp; quality of service?
======
mryanb
I cannot speak for the backend of setting up but from a consumer and checkout
process perspective I like Shopify. They have really simple streamlined
checkout process that will remember your details if you have previously
checked out on another shopify store. I would think this would help with
conversion rates.

------
herbst
Shopify is totally worth it. However i sometimes opt for woocommerce when I
see it as long term project without direct profits. However nothing beats
shopify especially when you are willing to pay for extras.

------
amazert
I have used many options but for you i would definitely recommend cs-cart. It
has good features and easy to use GUI. Take a look at it here [https://www.cs-
cart.com/compare.html](https://www.cs-cart.com/compare.html)

------
martin_kivi
If your target audience is in Europe and you care about multi-language support
then Shoperb might be an option (I'm the founder). While it is a SaaS, we work
rather closely with our merchants and help them often to get their store
going, do custom integrations etc.

------
bearhall
If she already has a Squarespace site or wants one, you can set up a store
there [https://www.squarespace.com/ecommerce-
website/](https://www.squarespace.com/ecommerce-website/)

------
kyo3
Since nobody has mentioned BigCommerce, I wanted to throw it out there. I'm
not sure what your specific needs are, but you could use the free template or
one of the paid templates.

------
ksec
A related question:

How does one handle International Shipping, Import restriction, custom
packacing etc?

To me setting up a shop online is the easy part. Getting the rest running is
the most difficult bit.

------
lufte
There's also [https://www.bigcartel.com](https://www.bigcartel.com), which is
a bit cheaper than shopify.

------
dfischer
Go to is shopify for sure

------
nvr219
look at bigcartel as well

